# 3 mile bridge reds video



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I bought a new video editing software and this is the first video I made while practicing with it. It's 12 mins long but it was more to practice with the software than to make a video report. The software is Pinnacle studio 16 ultimate. The voice overs are cheesy but I was just trying out the feature. If you look close I actually catch a couple fish in there. This was last week and the fish were biting pretty good, we had to leave earlier than we wanted because of appointments but they were hitting consistently right next to the pylons on fresh dead shrimp, the bigger the better it seemed. We were trying to catch some sheepies but the reds started taking the bait. All were upper slot sized except the last one which I didn't measure but a good estimate would be between 35 and 40".


----------



## Rodney0902 (Dec 26, 2012)

nice video. very nice catches


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

For trying out new video software, it was an excellent video. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice video. thanks for info.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Great stuff! That bridge is my home turf! Thanks for the upload.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Good stuff right there.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful day on the water! Thanks for the video nice job! keep em coming!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Awesome !!! Great job..


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

After just spending December 24th to February 1st in the hospital, that right there is absolutely the best thing I have seen in awhile! Great job on the video! I still have at least 4-5 weeks before the infection I had is cleared up enough for me to get back on the water in my kayak, so I anxiously await your future videos!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Good tips*

Nice video and some good tips thanks.


----------

